# Hughesville, MD - Chai, YM LH Gorgeous



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12462288

TriCounty AS in MD, Chai, 2 yrs, longhaired? Intelligent, knows commands, may not like dogs and may be housebroken








[/img]


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

what a beauty!


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Bump for this handsome boy.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I think (but am not certain) that this is the dog that Debbie put out a plea for someone to do a temp test on.

If anyone can help us get him evaluated, please let me, or bratmarine know. 

Thanks!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I talked to the shelter yesterday and they were planning to do a temperament test on him yesterday afternoon. If the test went OK, they were going to put him up for adoption. If the test went well, they sounded optimistic regarding adopting him out, considering his looks and age. they planned on testing him with other dogs.

He was an owner surrender, dumped because he did not do well with their other dog. They did not give any information about the nature of the disagreement, who the instigator was, size of the other dog, etc.

The shelter should be able to provide results of the temperament test today.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

any news? Hoping for the best


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

This is what the shelter sent me on the 25th of November. Hopefully I have a volunteer who will go to the shelter for another temp test on Monday 12/1/08 

We temp tested him today. He may not like all dogs. He rushed in with our large puppy and was dominant. If pushed on food he will bite and is sensitive about being handled around mouth. Otherwise this is a very friendly and outgoing dog.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Noticed the shelter has added on his info that he is food aggressive and dominant with other dogs and CAN ONLY GO TO RESCUE.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

News on the temp test?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed - Uh Oh!!


----------

